# How long to wait between cycles ?



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

So after our first failed attempt I am unsure about how long to wait before we try again ?

Go for it again ASAP ... Or give ourselves a break ? Ironic as time is such a big factor ??

Any advice much appreciated !


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi. I also had a failed cycle. Results near middle January and I'm going onto another cycle next week. Therefore after my negative blood tests I ot an AF immediately and the next Cycle going back on. 1 month since my bloods. My doc says it's fin but part of me worries but I want o get back on quickly because I know how long these things can take. What did your doc say?


----------



## Minx52 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi, I've just had a failed cycle and I've been advised we should have a "natural" period before we starting another.

I'd go as soon as I could, for me time is ticking for me, but I suppose its sensible to give ourselves a little break?!

Strange how everyone seems to get different advice during IVF depending on clinic?


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi minx. Just to clarify did your doctor say that you sshould have 2 PEriods before going again. The one directly after the negative bloods and the one the following month and then. Do ivf on your third bleed?


----------



## Minx52 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Tiffanymi, i thought they meant we could start on day 2 of our next natural bleed, however it was a very brief chat. Probably meant start on the second so we've had one full natural cycle.

We have an appointment with our consultant a week on Tuesday for a check up, scan and to discuss next steps. I suppose we'll confirm then - has your doctor said to start after 2 natural bleeds?


----------



## Minx52 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry just re read your prev post and you're straying straight away....!


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think that is why it's all so confusing ! So many different pieces of advice and just not sure.

We have a follow up appointment on Wednesday afternoon this week, so will find out more ... And I am not leaving till it is all clear in my head ! It's driving me nuts and I have a load of questions .... So they may have to evict us ...but absolutely going to get some straight answers before I leave.

Looking at our paper work they advise you to wait 2 cycles and the try again at the start of your third. I guess it make sense to give your body a rest .... But does it really count when your brain is going bananas !

Xxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi minx. Thanks. I'm doing it straight away. Hope my doctor has advised me correctly. Scary how many different opinions there are


----------



## Minx52 (Jan 13, 2013)

I suppose we all have individual cycles so maybe that's all it is? Good luck


----------



## CGSM74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Tiffanymi,

Am going again next cycle too. Been advised to do that today, so in the same boat as you. Also told that it wouldn't probably work, but if we were going to try to do it straight away - something about the drugs from the last cycle giving the ovaries a boost this cycle ! I can live in hope !!

Am due to start on Sunday, so will see. They are upping my dosages to 375 Gonal F but that is all.

So very nervous. When are you due to start ??

Christina
Xxxx


----------

